
Coding Horror: Futurist Programming.. in 1994 - horatio05
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000915.html
======
Jd
'We Reject Structured Programming'

Brilliant. Might as well reject programming languages. Or better yet, draw
scribbles in MSPaint and call it a program.

~~~
corentin
Think different.

Structured programming is not an absolute truth; it's only a valuable thing in
a given context (let's call one of those contexts the "mainstream programming
philosophy from the 80s to the 90s"). Change the context and it may not be
interesting anymore: e.g. if you decide to (really) focus on the core of a
problem instead of building a "software product", you can eliminate a lot of
waste (or overhead): heavy structure and abstractions, complicated
configuration, etc. and keep only what really matters: computations.

You can read the story of how, by redefining the rules of the game, Chuck
Moore wrote his own EDA tools in 500 lines of his own, ultra-minimalist
programming language (colorForth). Yes, it's extreme, but it works: he
designed many working chips using it. <http://www.colorforth.com/vlsi.html>

~~~
Jd
If Chuck Moore wrote his own ultra-minimalist language, then the language had
some form of structure. Using structure when you program => Structured
Programming?

No?

